

Ask HN: What is your most popular GitHub repo? - scotchio


======
Ovid
Much to my surprise, it's <https://github.com/Ovid/DB--Color>

Screenshot: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/publius_ovidius/5208642982/>

That's my work to bring syntax highlighting to the Perl debugger. It involves
some deep magic with the debugger and still needs more work, but people are
very happy with it.

------
krapp
Lucky for me and my ego, we're not comparing popularity relative to one
another... anyway this is an implementation of perceptual hashing in PHP, to
catch image reposting on forums and imageboards. It counts as the 'most
popular' because it's the only repo I have that anyone's contributed to or
made a fork of so far (they did it in js)

<https://github.com/kennethrapp/phasher>

------
csense
This is a great idea! I think there should be a monthly thread for HN'ers to
show off their projects. Or maybe a special category for posts about projects,
which you can filter based on.

Wait a minute, I'm describing Show HN...is there a way to filter and see only
Show HN posts?

~~~
simantel
Unfortunately there's no way to do that on HN, but if you use HN Search it's
pretty easy:
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22Show+HN...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22Show+HN%22&sortby=create_ts+desc)

------
swanson
<https://github.com/swanson/stringer> by far

I've noticed that very few projects are able to get a high star count without
1) a clear value proposition in the README 2) screenshots, screenshots,
screenshots.

~~~
companyhen
That looks really nice. Is there a live site up somewhere or do I have to do
it myself? :)

~~~
swanson
It is self-hosted - one user per instance.

------
thecodemonkey
I created a mildly popular LAMP Stack template for Vagrant using Chef [1].
Proud of every single one of the 40 stars. Hehe.

[1] <https://github.com/MiniCodeMonkey/Vagrant-LAMP-Stack>

------
s4m20
A sprite tool. My biggest ever single-handed project. I don't know how many
man hours it represents and probably rather wouldn't.
<https://github.com/darkFunction/darkFunction-Editor>

------
thisisdallas
I made a lightweight CSS grid, and I'm blown away by the 700+ stars. Creating
something that people can use is a wonderful feeling.

<https://github.com/ThisIsDallas/Simple-Grid>

------
L8D
Very embarassingly, <https://github.com/L8D/delvs>

Almost every project I have is completely unseen and just there for personal
use or my stupid amusement.

------
alexgaribay
An Octopress theme. It's the first repo that I've made with the intention for
others to use.

<https://github.com/alexgaribay/octoflat>

------
dannytatom
It only has a handful of stars & forks, and is pretty terrible/hacked
together.

<https://github.com/dannytatom/muddy>

------
jamesjguthrie
Staff management app Team Sheet <http://hey-jimmy.github.io/TeamSheet/>

